# Welcome Back twilyth



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome back twilyth buddy you have been deeply missed. Can't wait to see you posting again.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2014)

Good to see he got over his Manopause. Welcome back.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Welcome back twilyth buddy you have been deeply missed. Can't wait to see you posting again.


 I saw that when everybody's rank suddenly dropped one...


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome back! 

Your mug is hanging by the coffee pot... stop by and pour yourself a cup


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 6, 2014)

He left?


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't think we need to single people out with threads as they (the threads) generally turn into something undesirable.

Thanks.


----------

